# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Settle This?

## Patrick Long

Lewie and I were discussing photos, as we usually do and this came up.

Does it look better in Normal, B & W, or "Vintage"?

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

I usually don't like vintage looks, but it really fits this pic.

----------


## dsirkle

I like vintage the least. The B&W is nostalgic to me because I am ancient. It reminds me of a Life magazine photo. I really like normal the best because both the conch and the the rock that it sits on stand out.

----------


## BPelizabeth

I like the normal because you can really see everything .....the depth..the textures....the colors....its beautiful!

----------


## dc4teg

This may be no help, but they all look to good to choose which one is better!  :Good Job:

----------


## Clementine_3

I am a big fan of B&W for most things, but it really just doesn't work for this particular shot.  Vintage seems a bit washed out.  Normal really pops!  So, for what it's worth...normal.
Really nice shot.

----------


## Freakie_frog

For this photo.. I like the vintage. It really seems to highlight the soft tones of both the rock and the shell..

----------


## Boanerges

I personally like the normal one the best. Which one do you and Lewie like?

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

I like the vintage one because it makes it look like the picture was taken in the early morning. Just when the sun was coming up and everything was orangy looking.

----------


## blackcrystal22

There is too much color in that picture in particular and not enough contrast to be black and white IMO.

Both colors are very nice, because the originals colors are very rich and pretty but I really like the vintage version as well, so I chose vintage for once.

----------


## GenePirate

> I am a big fan of B&W for most things, but it really just doesn't work for this particular shot.  Vintage seems a bit washed out.  Normal really pops!  So, for what it's worth...normal.
> Really nice shot.


I agree, beginning to end, with Clementine's assessment.

----------


## Elise.m

I like the vintage the most!

----------


## wilomn

The first one.

Is the seal to the right of the shell just napping?

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

I actually really like the B&W one. Maybe its cuz I am taking a B&W class right now and that's all my eye is looking for. 

I do really like the vintage too. I think the original is a little too bright on the shell. 

Either way it's a beautiful photo Pat.

----------


## kc261

I am a person who can really appreciate a black & white photo, but this one doesn't do it for me in B&W.  I think the shell itself, and the rock it sets on, look good in B&W, but the rest of the picture does not.

I went back & forth a lot between normal and vintage, and finally settled on vintage.  Don't think I can explain why.  It was close though, so who knows on a different day or even a different monitor...

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

Not digging on the vintage (at all). Normal...  :Smile: 

Bruce

----------


## WesleyTF

vintage is nice because it adds a soft-focus look to the background, but you loose the pop on the shell/rock.  If you're good with photoshop, it wouldn't be too tough to blend in some of the normal foreground into the vintage shot.  That'd be best IMO.

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

B & W Patimus

----------


## olstyn

I vacillated between normal and B&W before settling on B&W.  The colors in the "vintage" version just don't look right to me, so that one was never in contention IMO.

----------


## hoax

I like the B&W but I love the normal.

The B&W has a nice contrast to it that I like.

The normal just really sets it off with the color, it just adds a nice depth.

The vintage didn't do it for me, nothing wrong with it just didn't make it into the conversation.

Mike

P.S. The missus likes the vintage the best

BTW really nice photography Pat!

----------


## FatBoy

I like them all...makes me want some seafood!!!  :Taz:

----------


## Ginevive

I like the Vintage look, because it helps he shell in the foreground to "pop" out at you, in my opinion.

Makes me miss CALI! :*(

----------

